# Dessoudage de condensateur



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2010)

bonjour, je dois remplacer trois condos sur une carte mere d'iMac G5.

Mais je n'arrive pas à les dessouder. (fer à souder en pointe 30w et fer à souder pistolet 100w)

Il me faut un fer à souder qui monte à quelle temperature ? 3-400 degres ?

merci


----------



## alaincha (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Cet article ne répond-il pas à ta demande ?


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Juillet 2010)

Salut

Un 30 W devrait suffire, le mieux c'est d'avoir un peut de tresse a dessouder sinon moi j'arrache le condensateur (doucement, tu tire un peu dessus et hop) il te reste plus que les 2 pâtes, tu chauffe un peu la soudures du condo et avec une pinçe tu tire su la pâte.

Voila

ça se fait tout seul


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2010)

J'ai reussi à changer un condensateur sur les trois. Un qui a cassé (les deux pattes, et l'autre une patte) je chauffe mais les pattes ne viennent pas ...

je file acheter de la tresse à dessouder 

j'ai un 30w mais il chauffe pas assez j'ai acheté un 60w et c'est ok


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Juillet 2010)

un 60W  tu risque de faire fondre l'époxy de la carte mère ... Après tout dépend de la marque et de la panne mais aussi de la qualité du fer c'est évidant


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2010)

Ben c'est un rotenberger 60w 470° ... et j'ai pas trouvé de tresse à dessouder


@ alain oui je l'ai vu cet article

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

bon j'me fais ch*er à dessouder les pattes des condos qui ont cassés

avez vous une solution ?


----------



## didgar (19 Juillet 2010)

Salut !



iMacounet a dit:


> bon j'me fais ch*er à dessouder les pattes des condos qui ont cassés
> 
> avez vous une solution ?



A part la tresse à dessouder, tu peux utiliser une pompe à dessouder :







Tu peux aussi tenter de mettre la CM à la verticale ( fais toi aider ou cale la avec des dicos ) et chauffer côté soudure pendant que tu pousses le bout de patte restant côté composant avec par exemple un trombone déplié ( attention ça conduit la chaleur ! ). Il faut être rapide pour éviter de souder le trombone ...

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2010)

les trois condos ont été changés, mais pas de son de demarrage, pas d'affichage ...

la carte mere est hs pour de bon je crois ...


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Juillet 2010)

Oui, j'espère que tu as fait gaffe à la polarisation ? Si non débranche avant que ça pète ! Vérifie tes soudures !

PS : La pompe à désoudée (j'ai la même) pas très pratique pour ce genre de chose malheuresement


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2010)

Oui, j'y ais fait gaffe, verifié les soudures, mais toujours rien...

j'ai demonté la carte logique, je garde le reste en esperant en trouver une autre ... ou pas.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (19 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Oui, j'y ais fait gaffe, verifié les soudures, mais toujours rien...
> 
> j'ai demonté la carte logique, je garde le reste en esperant en trouver une autre ... ou pas.



Quand j'ai démonté mon G5 j'avais oublier de rebrancher l'alim sur la cm ... une autre fois j'ai oublié de brancher le bouton d'allumage ...

En tous cas ... Si tu as niker l'imac (très élégant) , tu aura au moins le mérite d'avoir essayer ...


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Quand j'ai démonté mon G5 j'avais oublier de rebrancher l'alim sur la cm ... une autre fois j'ai oublié de brancher le bouton d'allumage ...
> 
> En tous cas ... Si tu as niker l'imac (très élégant) , tu aura au moins le mérite d'avoir essayer ...


J'ai verifié que tout etais branché ... Mais pas d'affichage ... (la led 3 s'allume pas)

Ouais, j'ai au moins essayé.


----------

